# Carb trouble



## twostroke91 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello , I have a ? and hope someone can help . I have a G9 855 with a 8 horse briggs on it . The problem is that the carb seems to be leaking out of the bottom in back of where the bolt for the air cleaner comes out , not at that hole but back towards the bowl there is also a hole . Seems to only leak when tractor is not running . 
Thank's for any advise
Don


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

What it sounds like to me is the float is stuck- 1st thing id do is check the oil for gas - if it has gas in it- change it before running the motor again- you will destroy the motor ( gas thins oil and will ruin the berings).

The reason gas keeps flowing out when the motor is off is the float is stuck open, and keeps filling and filling. Id say a total carb rebuild is in order - id also see if i could find a carb rebuild kit for it, by now all the gaskets are probably saturated or have holes in them- im surprised the tractor would even start ( usually an overflowing carb will fill the combustion chamber with gas as well).

It sounds like an older bolens- has the fuel line ever been replaced? Again- id go thru, get all new fuel line, filter and also get a fuel shut off valve.

A good rule of thumb is also take pictures /draw pics of the carb setup BEFORE removal- that way it can go back together easily.


----------



## twostroke91 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank's for the reply , Yes , it is an older Bolens 70's tube frame . I will check the oil for gas . almost half tank of gas on the floor The float sticking was my first thought also so i took the carb apart and cleaned everything up , made new gaskets , put in fuel new fuel line & filter and it still leaked . I then decided to add a shut off just after the filter and just before the carb . That solved the problem as long as i remember to shut it off when finised with tractor 
Thank' again 
Don


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem- glad i could help. The shut off will help - i usually put the valve before the filter- then can change it w/o draining the gas tank.


----------

